# Coyote diet question?



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

When I moved here 2 years ago I was looking for some rabbit hunting. Everybody said the cycles was on the way down. I looked into it farther and found that the predator population is also linked to the rabbit cycle. So, if the rabbit population is down could that cause the predators to go after harder to kill deer because of a lack of overall rabbits??

Just a thought.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

They are oportunistic. Rabbit, Grouse, squirrel... turkey. Whatever they can easily get thats what they go after.

IMO Raptors (hawks etc) kill more rabbits than coyotes.


-DallanC


----------



## Ballistic Tip (Jul 25, 2010)

DallanC said:


> They are oportunistic. Rabbit, Grouse, squirrel... turkey. Whatever they can easily get thats what they go after.


+1 here - Coyotes are the carp of predators - they'll eat anything. We've even had one jump into garbage cans and forage...


----------



## UWN admin (Sep 7, 2007)

Since this thread is mostly about coyotes and rabbits, and not so much about big game, it's probably a better fit in the "Other animals" forum, so I'm moving it.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

UWN admin said:


> Since this thread is mostly about coyotes and rabbits, and not so much about big game, it's probably a better fit in the "Other animals" forum, so I'm moving it.


Sorry about that, the reason I put it in the big game section was because I was making the link between the coyote not haveing a lot of rabbits to eat so maybe they have turned up the pressure on the deer herds. So the question was more about how it effects deer.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I think they will eat just about anything. I have heard accounts of yotes shot with stomachs full of grasshoppers.

On the subject of rabbits. I haven't heard of a true rabbit explosion in 20 yrs. Even in the most remote areas of Utah. In the winter we used to commonly go out and hunt all day and through the night. You better have had a brick of .22 shells and it was common to shoot over 100 rabbits each. That is a rabbit explosion.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Iron Bear said:


> I think they will eat just about anything. I have heard accounts of yotes shot with stomachs full of grasshoppers.
> 
> On the subject of rabbits. I haven't heard of a true rabbit explosion in 20 yrs. Even in the most remote areas of Utah. In the winter we used to commonly go out and hunt all day and through the night. You better have had a brick of .22 shells and it was common to shoot over 100 rabbits each. That is a rabbit explosion.


Yeah Coyotes will eat grasshoppers, spiders, lizards, berries, nuts, plants, about anything they can find.


----------

